# Angel of Death - Final



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Rolled out my new Reaper at our annual haunt / camp. He's a big boy at over 8 feet. We also won 1st place for our haunted campsite!


















Here he is with my Forgotten Corpse.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Very, Very Nicely done!!! That is an exceptional interpetation of the Grim Reaper! Wish I had him at my haunt.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very imposing! Would love to see this in person. Great detail! No wonder you took first place!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

That's excellent! That's one of the best hoods I've seen in awhile. 

I also like the hands...nice work. I had to look twice at them though, because at first glance I thought he was being naughty. :biggrineton:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That is GREAT! I absolutely LOVE the hands. Congratulations.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ouizul1 said:


> That's excellent! That's one of the best hoods I've seen in awhile.
> 
> I also like the hands...nice work. I had to look twice at them though, because at first glance I thought he was being naughty. :biggrineton:


Maybe he's expressing his opinion of anyone who did not vote for him:googly:

I love this guy - the hood and facelessness are wonderful!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very creepy! good job!


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love it! very creepy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice, reminds me of the Jake Busey's character in The Frighteners.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice, he's creepy! Love the scythe.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Very eery. Where did you get the scythe from??


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very good job on the hands. What kind of material was used for the hood, was that creepy cloth?


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks All! Appreciate the kind words. I found the scythe at a local flea market for $15. The hood and cloak are just black bed sheets with dry-brushed grey paint then creepy clothe on the hood and sleeves just for detail. The hands are wire/cardboard/white duct tape. I did Allen H's corpsing technique again letting the white duct tape show through with Grey Dry-Brush for effect. The whole thing is built on PVC and Chicken wire frame.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet! The reapers robes look fantastic, and I love the hands. The B&W shot is really creepy.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

looks great...I like the cemetery fence also how is it built?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The pose is really nice on this.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is one very cool reaper!!! Excellent work & congrats on winning 1st place!!! Love that black and white pic!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Now that reaper has style! Fantastic look!


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Great piece.

The thin, gaunt look and the detail are all exquisite.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is some nice work. Great job!


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

I can see why u took 1st place!....Excellent and so life like er um, death like...hehehe....Love the hands...great job you guys!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love him as well. Great job!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

great looking props !


----------

